# How to reply to someone directly



## Mattnijhuis (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi slingshot guys I was just wondering how you reply to someone directly on the forum please let me know

Matt


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Click on their name. And then you will be brought to their profile. You should then see a button to message them.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Like Pm ?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just hover over there user name , then you will see the option "Message"


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

If you place the cursor over the persons name a popup box will appear. In the lower left part of the box is an option to "send message". Click on that box and another box will open so you can type in your message.

Hope this helps.

Todd

WOW! everyone was typing at once...love this place!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> If you place the cursor over the persons name a popup box will appear. In the lower left part of the box is an option to "send message". Click on that box and another box will open so you can type in your message.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


I learn something everyday. I wasn't aware you could do this!


----------



## Mattnijhuis (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay thanks guys y'all so helpfull


----------

